# asiat kovin kirkastuvat



## Katogato

Terveisiä, forumilaiset!

Yhdessä kirjassa joka luen on noussut esiin yks lause josta en saa selväksi: yksi poika on tehnyt suuren kuprun, ja nyt siitä kerrotaan hänen isälleen niin että isällä olisi vähän aikaa ajatelemaan "ennen kuin kovin kirkastuu pojalleen". Kyse on sanasta "kirkastua", ja mistä lauseessa kirkastuu.

Tarkoittaakö "ennen kuin (bojan ajatukset omasta kuprustan) ehtivät tulla vahvemmiksi"? Ajattelin että tämä voisi olla mahdollista, koska saattaisi aiheuttaa riitaa hänen ja isänsä välissä. Mitä te ajattelette?

Paljon kiitoksiä avustanne


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Otteesi on niin lyhyt, ettei sen perusteella pysty vielä sanomaan, mistä tekstissä on oikein kyse. Jos siteeraat vähän pidemmin, voimme palata asiaan!

terv. S


----------



## hui

*kirkastua
*1.  tulla kirkkaa(mma)ksi.
2.  _kans., leik._ suuttua.

lähde:_ Suomen kielen perussanakirja
_
Itse en ollut kuullutkaan tuosta suuttua-merkityksestä.


----------



## Hakro

Meikäläiselle vanhemman polven edustajalle _kirkastua_-sanan toinen merkitys on hyvinkin tuttu.


----------



## Katogato

Kiitos huille ja Hakrolle. En minäkään ollut kuullut tuosta toisesta merkityksestä ja se selvittää lauseen tarkoituksen hyvin.


----------

